# Do i need telephone line for BSNL Wimax?



## the10karan (Dec 21, 2013)

I went to bsnl office to ask for broadband and they said that Broadband is not feasible in you're area.They said they have bsnl line in my area,but cannot give you connection because the telephone is a bit far from you're home.Then i read on internet that BSNL wimax can work and doesn't require any kind of telephone line.So,i wanted to know that can i get bsnl wimax in my home,i want to take unlimited 512kbps plan.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes. You can.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 21, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Yes. You can.



What's the procedure and how much will i have to pay them?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 22, 2013)

It is like getting any other plan. Go there with a photo ID proof and you need to put down some deposit if I remember correct. I was about to go for it 2 months back for my new place, but then luckily I got the hard line.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 22, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> It is like getting any other plan. Go there with a photo ID proof and you need to put down some deposit if I remember correct. I was about to go for it 2 months back for my new place, but then luckily I got the hard line.



Okay,is there any dongle which gives 512kbps speed post FUP?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 22, 2013)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

Why don't you go for bsnl evdo?


----------



## the10karan (Dec 22, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Why don't you go for bsnl evdo?



BSNL Evdo is no more available in my  city.


----------



## funskar (Dec 22, 2013)

you don't need landline for wimax connection.. just the cpe


----------



## theterminator (Dec 22, 2013)

I too need something like this because my job doesnt allow me to stay at one place for long....3G is just too much fast n costly  , i finish 2GB 3G data @449 INR within 2 hrs ... so i need something unlimited like home broadband but wireless n phone-line free


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

^^Evdo is the only option for you. I am too trying to get it within a week or so.
@op you should check this out. *www.techulator.com/resources/10221...comprehensive-review-WiMax-service-India.aspx
It might be helpful to clear some doubts.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 22, 2013)

BSNL EVDO is not available in My city(Jaipur).  Is there anything else i could to get a 512kbps unlimited plan?


----------

